# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  С.Бурдин. Средства жизнеобеспечения экипажей самолета Ту-128

## Д.Срибный

Главы из неизданной монографии Сергея Бурдина о Ту-128:

http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/tupo...n/tu-128_1.htm

Описаны системы жизнеобеспечения перехватчика, дан анализ аварий и катастроф.

На главной странице сайта опрос по книге. Пожалуйста, примите участие в опросе.

----------


## An-Z

Сергей, большое спасибо за интереснейший материал! Жалею, что не могу оказать помощь в издании книги, но буду её ждать...

----------


## VPK_Verka

Вот  тут  один  человек *михалыч 9-13*  очень  интересно  пишет  про  128  http://karopka.ru/forum/forum157/topic6706/

И  подробно об  Авария двух самолетов Ту-128. 17 июля 1978 г.
Автор *михалыч 9-13*



> 17. 7. 77 Аэродром Нарьян – Мар.
> 
> Хотите верте – хотите нет,но дело было так...
> Штатный экипаж в составе, командира корабля Ту -128 Славы Кириллова и штурмана корабля Володи Ханкишиева возвращался после ночного дежурства из ДЗ в гостиницу барачного типа, распроложенную недалеко от аэродрома.
> Мы делились впечатлениями о недавно проведённом отпуске, где и как отдыхали.
> Наш основной аэродром Амдерма был на ремонте и лётный состав поэскадрильно доставлялся на вертолётах для несения БД на аэродром Нарьян – Мар.
> Нам опять нужно было заступать на БД этой ночью. Погода была солнечная + 20, полярный день, комары резвились стаями.
> Для крайнего севера такая погода - словно знойная африканская жара.
> Решили поехать на пару часов на рыбалку на местное озеро и искупаться.
> ...





> Приблизительно, спустя 2 часа после катапультирования:
> 1.Генерал – майор Маликов. После разгрузки в Рогачёво с Ми-8, бочек с рыбой, срочно вылетел в район катапультирования, чтобы спасать лётчиков из ледяной воды, тем более, что сам он бывший лётчик, и даже заслуженный – всего СССР.
> Увы, реакция ком.дива была более глубокой и нам его не понять.Он решил лететь в Амдерму с нач.авиации дивизии полковником Твердолоб ( или Верболоз, я точно не помню), который посоветовал на КП дивизии, Маликову поднять не один борт, а пару , для надёжности, на сопровождение ИБ, якобы нападающий на их КП.
> Цель полёта в Амдерму Маликова была - всей документации, т. к. новый Главком ПВО, Колдунов лично занялся нашим вопросом.
> Итак с « лёгкой » руки Твердолоба мы попали в историю.
> И вооще... многие просто удивлены, что этими двумя лицами делалось всё, чтобы нас не спасти, а даже наоборот – чтобы мы погибли.
> 
> 2. Главком ПВО, Колдунов недавно назначеный на эту должность,(звания писать не буду)
> дал указание нач.авиации ПВО, Москвителеву, вылететь в Амдерму и на месте разобраться о проишествии. Вот поэтому Маликов решил опередить Москвителева.
> ...


http://karopka.ru/forum/forum189/topic2113/

----------


## An-Z

Продирает до мороза.. спасибо!

----------


## Mirage

Исключительно для полноты картины (источник, я думаю, всем известен, но дабы сложить все ростки жизни в 1 корзину...) выдержка из "Записок летчика-истытателя" Б. Орлова. Как раз об этом случае, насколько я понимаю. 

_"17.07.1978. МиГ-25У. Испытания навигационного комплекса на маршруте Амдерма — Нарьян-Мар. 

Наш новый перехватчик МиГ-31 должен был иметь весьма совершенное по тому времени навигационное оборудование. Как и положено на испытаниях, оно часто отказывало, поэтому на МиГ-25У установили точно такой же комплекс, как и на МиГ-31, и стали его отрабатывать. Пришлось нам повозиться с этой системой, пыталась она завести нас, бывало, совсем не туда, куда надо, но потом навигация заработала более-менее нормально, и по ходу испытаний потребовалось проверить её в высоких широтах, где, в основном, должен был работать МиГ-31. Так что мы с Леонидом Поповым, штурманом ЛИИ, часто нам помогавшем, полетели в Заполярье, в Амдерму.

...

Красота красотой, а работа работой. Летали мы и в чисто автономном режиме, т. е. без корректировки с наземных радиомаяков, и с радиокоррекцией, все получалось нормально. Для контроля нашего местонахождения при возможном отказе навигационного комплекса и оказания посильной помощи «в случае чего» вместе с нами летали два тяжелых перехватчика Ту-128, державшиеся чуть ниже нас и сзади на расстоянии 5 — 6 км.

Мы успешно выполнили два полета на север; оставалось слетать вдоль побережья строго на запад, вернуться и сесть в Нарьян-Маре, чтобы последующие полеты на «сверхзвуке» произвести уже оттуда. 17 июля мы взлетели с Амдерминского аэродрома, дошли до крайней точки нашего маршрута и повернули обратно.

На этот раз нас должны были сопровождать перехватчики из той же части, но базирующиеся в Нарьян-Маре. Мы слышали по радио их переговоры, как они взлетели, как искали нас, как пристраивались, но где-то за 100 км от Нарьян-Мара нормальный радиообмен вдруг сменился какими-то непонятными, в треске и шорохе, неразборчивыми словами. Я попытался связаться с сопровождением — безуспешно, «земля» тоже вмешалась, но понять, что же произошло, было невозможно. Был слышен только треск, когда кто-то из экипажей самолетов сопровождения пытался что-нибудь сказать. Когда мы прилетели в Нарьян-Мар, то нам посадку не разрешили, а приказали перейти на экономичный режим и ждать, пока не освободится ВПП. Проходя над аэродромом, мы увидели Ту-128, стоявший за концом полосы, на грунте, и тракторы, которые тужились его оттуда стащить и освободить нам место для посадки. Через некоторое время они сделали свое дело, и мы нормально приземлились.

Оказывается, мои сопровождающие столкнулись в воздухе, не заметив друг друга; как это им удалось при такой видимости трудно представить, но в авиации все бывает... Один самолет, потеряв управляемость, упал в море, другой, с помятым крылом, пробитым фюзеляжем, одним заглохшим двигателем и почти отказавшей радиосвязью кое-как добрался до аэродрома, сел и выкатился за обрез ВПП в песок, откуда его и тащили тракторами. Летчик и штурман подбитого самолета катапультировались нормально и опустились в очень синее, но не очень жаркое море...

Вот теперь и начинается то, ради чего я и вспомнил этот полет. Июль, на солнышке вроде тепло, но в тенечке и ватная куртка не мешает; вода в Ледовитом океане в самый жаркий месяц делает человека свежезамороженным за десять минут; летчики — без специального снаряжения, позволяющего хоть какое-то время продержаться в этих условиях; поисково-спасательная служба — в Нарьян-Маре... Не буду заниматься домыслами и обвинять кого-то: возможно, эта служба существует, находится в готовности, и в том случае, о котором я пишу, произошел только сбой в нормально отлаженной системе, но вот факты.

Столкновение произошло около полудня; зам. командира полка, получив сообщение о происшествии, сразу взлетел и нашел своих летчиков в 60 км от берега, каждого на своей персональной льдине, подающих бедственные сигналы через аварийные радиостанции. Своего спасательного вертолета у ПВО в Нарьян-Маре тогда не было, для этих целей использовали вертолет Аэрофлота, который в этот день улетел куда-то по своим коммерческим делам. Пока его нашли и вернули, заправили топливом, посадили врача и спасательную команду, прошло более пяти часов... Когда вертолет нашел летчиков и стал снимать их со льда, то только один смог сам подняться в вертолет по веревочной лестнице, другого пришлось пристегивать к лебедке, парень полностью обессилел. Около семи часов вечера вертолет приземлился в Нарьян-Маре."_

----------


## Константин Коханов

Уважаемые участники форума. В 1967-1969 годах  я служил в 148-ом Центре боевого применения и подготовки личного состава авиации ПВО в Саваслейке... (далее см. "Матчасть" "Достоверность свидетельств инцидентов"

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

Константин Коханов
прежде чем вступать в полемику по поводу заданного Вами вопроса хотелось бы прояснить несколько "моментов".
\\\\\\Уважаемые участники форума. В 1967-1969 годах  я служил в 148-ом Центре боевого применения и подготовки личного состава авиации ПВО в Саваслейке.\\\\\\
В какой должности и звании Вы в то время там служили?!

\\\\\Поэтому волею судьбы оказался в курсе  причин нескольких инцидентов с авариями самолётов, в  том числе с ТУ-128, отмеченного на вашем форуме в свидетельствах потерпевшего аварию лётчика полковника Евглевского.    Насколько мне было известно, как сейчас говорят из компетентных источников,\\\\\\\
Действительно ли эти источники были компетентными или о них лишь так говорят?!

\\\\\\\Кстати, поющим дифирамбы о командующем авиацией ПВО СССР генерал-лейтенанте А.Л.Кадомцеве, в Саваслейке специалисты отзывались нелицеприятно, говоря, что он хотя и летает на всех типах самолётов, но одинаково плохо.\\\\\\\\
Если специалист так отзывается о летчике - это еще ничего не значит. Специалист и летчик в истребительной авиации всегда стоят на противоположных сторонах этого мира. Такова жизнь. Это Вам не армейская авиация.  В авиации МО "специалист"- это АО, РЭО, иногда АВ. Или Вы под словом "специалист" что-то другое подразумевали?!
А как о кадомцеве отзывались знакомые Вам летчики? И кто они были?

\\\\\\\\\ Об этом мне всю службу напоминал деформированный фюзеляж самолёта на свалке, недалеко от мастерских Дивизиона армейских мастерских (ДАРМа),\\\\\\\\\\\
Вы меня извините, но ДАРМ - это дивизионные авиаремонтные мастерские. Собственно именно из-за ваших терминов, которыми Вы оперируете в двух постах и вызван мой вопрос о дожности и звании. Я не пытаюсь Вас обидеть, просто чтобы вести полемику или элементарный разговор надо договориться об определениях. Я по своей природной туповатости могу просто неверно истолковать Ваши мысли и Вы будете надо мной потом смеяться. 

\\\\\\\\Всё это не могло продолжаться до бесконечности и, в итоге, привело к его гибели 26 апреля 1969 года, опять же по той самой причине, плохой лётной подготовки и знаний в отличиях управления самолётами разных модификаций, в том числе и особенностей расположения ручки катапультирования на самолёте МИГ-25П"\\\\\\\
А эти выводы Вы на чем основываете? 
Пожалуй, Вы "прошлись" по Кадомцеву значительно сильнее, чем Електрон Миронович по Рыженкову. Но ведь Евглевский все же был в первой кабине во время развития событий, а Вы с Кадомцевым во Владимировке вместе были?!
Он, что Вам трое суток гауптвахты в свое время дал?! Что Вы так злы на него и чуть ли не всех летчиков.

----------


## Константин Коханов

Во-первых, я хочу поблагодарить участников этого форума «VPK_Verka» 
и «Mirage»... (далее см. "Матчасть" - "Достоверность свидетельств инцидентов").

----------


## Д.Срибный

Уважаемый Константин Коханов!

Зря Вы начинаете свое общение на форуме с оскорблений и выпячивания амбиций.
Сергей Бурдин, чей позывной Вы так оскорбительно переиначили, как и Вы служил в ВВС на инженерных должностях и вполне разбирается в предмете, о котором пишет. И он вполне вменяемый человек. Хотите обсудить его работу - будьте добры, пишите без оскорблений и "разрывания тельняшки на груди". Он задал Вам вполне корректные вопросы. Вы например, походя, "опустили" генерала Кадомцева, мол специалисты отзывались нелицеприятно. Резонный вопрос - а кто эти "специалисты"? Например, летчик-испытатель С.А.Микоян, это специалист или нет? А он отзывался о Кадомцеве только положительно и как о летчике и как о командире.

----------


## николай-78

Уважаемый К.Коханов
на кресле самолета Ту-128 у командира-2 дополнительные ручки
1.Рукоятка мех. разблокировки приводов катапультирования
п.328 РЛЭ указывает на следущее/кратко/ если рукоятки катапультирования-командира не поднимаются вверх то необходимо разблокировать систему, повернув вверх до упора красную рукоятку разблокировки на правой боковой стенке кресла и покинуть самолет, подняв рукоятки катапультирования вверх до упора, а затем опустив их вниз до упора.
2.Рукоятка аварийной отцепки-находящуюся между ног летчика-до полного её отделения вытянуть чтобы продублировать работу автоматики кресла в п.332 приведены правила пользования данной рукояткой.
И на счет полемики: мертвые сраму не ймут! И как всегда на них было выгодно списать ту или иную причину.

----------


## Константин Коханов

Спасибо хотя бы за такой ответ, хотя ответа на свои вопросы, я от Вас так и не получил. С уважением, Константин Коханов.

----------


## Юрий Рогозин

Слышал об этом случае. Слышал то, что у КВС Ми-8 ГА вырезали талон из пилотского свидетельства за нестандартную эвакуацию члена экипажа Ту-128 с льдины. Т.е., чтобы не оказаться виноватым, пилот должен был прекратить спас. работы, бросить человека на льдине и вернуться в Нарьян-Мар.
Из той же "оперы". 
В начале 90-х в Белом море катапультировался экипаж МиГ-31. Дежурившему по ПСО вертолёту СФ руководящие "товарищи" взлёт запретили из-за отсутствия ночной подготовки. На самом деле было вполне светло - полярный день. Обратились в Архангельское пароходство. В районе приводнения, к счастью, оказался корабль, который через некоторое время обнаружил лётчиков и поднял на борт живыми и почти здоровыми.
Аналогичный случай в Новосибирской армии ПВО. Командир Новосибирского корпуса ПВО, в боевых порядках которого произошло ЛП, два часа занимал линию связи, не давая организовать ПСР.
Вобщем, лётчиков много, а генеральские должности дороже...

----------

